# Please recommend Maltese breeder. Heartbroken 💔🐾



## lil Chloe and Lou (Feb 6, 2021)

My 2 furry kids both passed away within the last 6 months. I am completely heartbroken. I cannot believe I am writing this but I want 2 more, a boy and a girl as soon as possible. I miss waking up to my kids, traveling with them and the love they taught me and my family. I have been searching for days trying to find the breeder in Ohio where I purchased them both way back in 2005 and 2006 they were 1st cousins.. Phone number disconnected. It has been over 16 years. The breeders name was Claudia.
she was such a amazing woman and so was her husband who she called Tiny.
I live in Texas now, if anyone has recommendations please let me know as I jump into this journey of love.🐾 
My kids will never be replaced but I have so much love to give.🥺💔🐾❤
This website is amazing, just wanted to say thank you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You might want to check Angel Bay Maltese - adura maltese. I think Kathryn may have some puppies. Both Paula and I have retired champions from her. In fact her current male champion is the son of my Casper and Paula's Geneva 

She has changed the name from adura maltese to angel bay. Kathryn is an AMAR preservation breeder. Her dogs are beautiful. She is in Fort Worth.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

There is also a well known breeder in Kyle/Buda area (central texas) who shows. I do not know her personally but saw her pups when I went to Nationals. I did not check the AMA web-site but she must be there. Let us know what you find.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

*TONIA HOLLIBAUGH*
Rhapsody Maltese
*Rhapsody Maltese* 
Email: [email protected] 
Phone (Home): 512-750-9816
I just looked & she was the first one on the AMA Breeders list.


----------



## lil Chloe and Lou (Feb 6, 2021)

wkomorow said:


> You might want to check Angel Bay Maltese - adura maltese.  I think Kathryn may have some puppies. Both Paula and I have retired champions from her. In fact her current male champion is the son of my Casper and Paula's Geneva
> 
> She has changed the name from adura maltese to angel bay. Kathryn is an AMAR preservation breeder. Her dogs are beautiful. She is in Fort Worth.


I sent her a email a few days back. Haven’t heard anything yet.
thank you for your recommendation. 
I am not looking to show them or anything like that, they don’t need to be from any sort of champion bloodline.. Chloe & Lou were not either. We just want healthy puppies.
Thank you


----------



## lil Chloe and Lou (Feb 6, 2021)

edelweiss said:


> *TONIA HOLLIBAUGH*
> Rhapsody Maltese
> *Rhapsody Maltese*
> Email: [email protected]
> ...


Thank you so much.


----------



## lil Chloe and Lou (Feb 6, 2021)

edelweiss said:


> There is also a well known breeder in Kyle/Buda area (central texas) who shows. I do not know her personally but saw her pups when I went to Nationals. I did not check the AMA web-site but she must be there. Let us know what you find.


I guess we got super lucky years back when our pups chose us… seems a bit difficult to find maltese puppies. My son & I both have horrible allergies, our kids never gave us issues. I did not think it was going to be this difficult. Thank you so much for the recommendation.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

lil Chloe and Lou said:


> I sent her a email a few days back. Haven’t heard anything yet.
> thank you for your recommendation.
> I am not looking to show them or anything like that, they don’t need to be from any sort of champion bloodline.. Chloe & Lou were not either. We just want healthy puppies.
> Thank you


The benefit of getting a puppy from a show breeder is that you can be confident the puppy was bred carefully with a study of genetics and hereditary conditions that may not manifest themselves until years down the road. Show breeders abide by the AMA code of ethics regarding health and socialization, while your local small-time breeder usually doesn't, either out of lack of knowledge or willfully ignoring the requirements of a toy breed dog. We do NOT want to put money in the pockets of those types of breeders, but are happy to support responsible show breeders who are trying to strengthen the genetics of our beloved Maltese. 

You may also want to consider a rescue. Lots of rescues find themselves with young Maltese and Maltese mixes in need of a home. No, you "don't know what you're getting" sometimes but saving a shelter dog is far better than putting money in the hands of what we call a "backyard breeder." Those of us with rescue dogs (my Tessa is a senior Maltese mix) can tell you that owning a rescue pup is one of the most rewarding life experiences any of us can ever have.


----------



## Dawnj58 (Aug 25, 2021)

wkomorow said:


> You might want to check Angel Bay Maltese - adura maltese. I think Kathryn may have some puppies. Both Paula and I have retired champions from her. In fact her current male champion is the son of my Casper and Paula's Geneva
> 
> She has changed the name from adura maltese to angel bay. Kathryn is an AMAR preservation breeder. Her dogs are beautiful. She is in Fort Worth.


----------



## Dawnj58 (Aug 25, 2021)

I have one of Kathryn’s girls. We adopted her after she was retired. She is not only beautiful but she has the best personality. I highly recommend her dogs. I’ve also had one of Tonya’s dogs that she co-bred with Barbara Davis, who’s since retired. Our little Olivia lived to be almost 18.


----------



## SouthernBelles (Feb 16, 2017)

Dawnj58 said:


> I have one of Kathryn’s girls. We adopted her after she was retired. She is not only beautiful but she has the best personality. I highly recommend her dogs. I’ve also had one of Tonya’s dogs that she co-bred with Barbara Davis, who’s since retired. Our little Olivia lived to be almost 18.





lil Chloe and Lou said:


> My 2 furry kids both passed away within the last 6 months. I am completely heartbroken. I cannot believe I am writing this but I want 2 more, a boy and a girl as soon as possible. I miss waking up to my kids, traveling with them and the love they taught me and my family. I have been searching for days trying to find the breeder in Ohio where I purchased them both way back in 2005 and 2006 they were 1st cousins.. Phone number disconnected. It has been over 16 years. The breeders name was Claudia.
> she was such a amazing woman and so was her husband who she called Tiny.
> I live in Texas now, if anyone has recommendations please let me know as I jump into this journey of love.🐾
> My kids will never be replaced but I have so much love to give.🥺💔🐾❤
> This website is amazing, just wanted to say thank you.


It looks like you have a lot of suggestions for Maltese Breeders. My pups are 6 years old sisters - healthy, beautiful, and sweet. They come from ALWAYMALTESE. They have been breeding for over 30 years in Alabama. I hope you get a sweetie or two soon.💕💕


----------



## Paula1 (May 11, 2020)

lil Chloe and Lou said:


> My 2 furry kids both passed away within the last 6 months. I am completely heartbroken. I cannot believe I am writing this but I want 2 more, a boy and a girl as soon as possible. I miss waking up to my kids, traveling with them and the love they taught me and my family. I have been searching for days trying to find the breeder in Ohio where I purchased them both way back in 2005 and 2006 they were 1st cousins.. Phone number disconnected. It has been over 16 years. The breeders name was Claudia.
> she was such a amazing woman and so was her husband who she called Tiny.
> I live in Texas now, if anyone has recommendations please let me know as I jump into this journey of love.🐾
> My kids will never be replaced but I have so much love to give.🥺💔🐾❤
> This website is amazing, just wanted to say thank you.


So sorry for your loss. we also lost both of ours within 6 months of each other - it is devastating! We got our two new babies from Heartland Maltese in Cordell, Oklahoma. Terry McKee was great to work with - we got our babies at 12 weeks - a brother and sister -both healthy, happy and beautiful! I believe she has some puppies currently.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't be discouraged, these things take time. Kathryn was great but not as fast answering emails.


----------



## Dawnj58 (Aug 25, 2021)

wkomorow said:


> Don't be discouraged, these things take time. Kathryn was great but not si fast answering emails.


Yes that’s true. She’s a practicing attorney. Give her time. If she doesn’t get back to you try her again.


----------

